# Do you have a recipes



## Ted (Feb 20, 2000)

I am looking for a recipes with essential olis for CCD and High Nosema Counts


----------



## WillH (Jun 25, 2010)

Essential oils have not been proven as a treatment for CCD (in fact, as far I know, nothing has been proven as a treatment for CCD) the only treatment I know for Nosema is Fumiglin B.


----------



## beeG (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi ted this was what I was told to use for Nosema www.nozevit.com 
I went to a bee class and they were all natural. I do use it and my bees usualy respond to it by being more active. Wonder what others take are on this product?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

How different is it from HoneyBeeHealthy?


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

SQKCRK - not related at all. I believe- HBH is essentail oils, and Nozevit is oak tannins, which possibly work by hardening(like turn to leather?) the insides of the digestive track, making it harder for the "sprouting" nosema spore to puncture the lining and reproduce.(much detail left out)


Crazy Roland


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Roland said:


> the insides of the digestive track, making it harder for the "sprouting" nosema spore to puncture the lining and reproduce.(much detail left out)Crazy Roland


Very well said, much likes the same as a good sub works. good post Roland, you hit the mark.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Roland said:


> hardening(like turn to leather?) the insides of the digestive track, making it harder for the "sprouting" nosema spore to puncture the lining and reproduce.(much detail left out)
> 
> 
> Crazy Roland


And that's a good thing?


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes, prevents reproduction of the microsporidian(nosema).

Crazy Roland


----------



## Dr.JoeCarson (May 2, 2012)

Actually, this is totally opposite of what Nozevit does. When Nosema counts rise the mid gut hardens and Nozevit restores the elasticity of the mid gut. This is one of the four properties of Nozevit. This information can be found in the two articles in the 2009 ABJ Nov and May issues.

Dr. Joe Carson
President
Nozevit International


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

I stand corrected. 

Can you illuminate the other three properties of Nozevit?

Crazy Roland


----------



## Dr.JoeCarson (May 2, 2012)

Hello,

According to the scientific papers published in America and in the EU, Nozevit restores the natural pH of the mid-gut, creates a glue like substance that lines the mid-gut thereby trapping elements in it and holds said elements through the purging process, restores the elasticity of the mid-gut and is rich in amino-peptides helping to aid in the digestive process. 

These 4 items are juxtaposed to antibiotic induced consequences.

Have a great day.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Thank you for your reply. 

Crazy Roland


----------

